# CP 342-5 V4.0 macht Probleme



## Heinz (4 August 2008)

Hallo,
ein CP342-5 V4.0 macht Ärger. Es wurde an einer laufende Anlage der CP342-5 ausgebaut, da er als Ersatz für eine defekte Baugruppe dienen sollte. Dies wurde dann doch anders realisiert. Beim nächsten Stillstand wurde der CP wieder eingebaut und die CPU meldet ein Anlaufproblem, da der CP nicht antwortet. 

Hatte Ihr das auch schon mal und hat ihr es in den Griff bekommen.

PS. Die S... Hotline sagt der CP ist defekt.


----------



## HaDi (4 August 2008)

1. Wie äußert sich dieses Anlaufproblem (Diagnosepuffer) ?
2. Ist der CP unter seiner MPI-Adresse erreichbar ?
3. Was sagt die Spezialdiagnose des CP´s ?
4. Hat die Anlage, aus der er ausgebaut wurde, die ganze Zeit gestanden oder lief die mit geänderter HW-Konfig irgendwie weiter ?

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## Heinz (19 August 2008)

HaDi schrieb:


> 1. Wie äußert sich dieses Anlaufproblem (Diagnosepuffer) ?
> 2. Ist der CP unter seiner MPI-Adresse erreichbar ?
> 3. Was sagt die Spezialdiagnose des CP´s ?
> 4. Hat die Anlage, aus der er ausgebaut wurde, die ganze Zeit gestanden oder lief die mit geänderter HW-Konfig irgendwie weiter ?
> ...


 
Hallo zu 1.
Ereignis 1 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 49A0
STOP wegen Parametrierfehler oder unzulässiger Differenz zwischen Soll- und Istausbau: Anlauf gesperrt 
Nicht anwenderrelevant (SDB-Nr):      5 
Nicht anwenderrelevant (Z2): 0000 (Z3): 000f 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: ANLAUF (Neustart/Warmstart) 
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: STOP (intern)
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
12:12:05.127  09.07.2008

Ereignis 2 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 5961
Parametrierfehler bei CPU-Baugruppenparametern
Parameter: Baugruppentyp
Ausgangsadresse:    256 der Baugruppe mit Parametrierfehler
Fehlerart: parametrierter Steckplatz oder Baugruppenträger nicht belegt
Betriebszustand: ANLAUF (Neustart/Warmstart)
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
12:12:05.056  09.07.2008

Ereignis 3 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 5961
Parametrierfehler bei CPU-Baugruppenparametern
Parameter: Baugruppentyp
Eingangsadresse:    256 der Baugruppe mit Parametrierfehler
Fehlerart: parametrierter Steckplatz oder Baugruppenträger nicht belegt
Betriebszustand: ANLAUF (Neustart/Warmstart)
externer Fehler, kommendes Ereignis
12:12:05.056  09.07.2008

Ereignis 4 von 100:  Ereignis-ID 16# 4301
Betriebszustandsübergang von STOP nach ANLAUF 
STOP-Ursache: Netzausfall 
Anlaufinformation:
- Uhr für Zeitstempel bei letztem NETZ-EIN gepuffert
- Einprozessorbetrieb
Aktuelle/letzte durchgeführte Anlaufart:
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert
Zulässigkeit bestimmter Anlaufarten:
- manueller Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig
- automatischer Neustart (Warmstart) zulässig
Letzte gültige Bedienung oder Einstellung der automatischen Anlaufart bei NETZ-EIN:
- Neustart (Warmstart) über Betriebsartenschalter; letzter NETZ-EIN gepuffert 
Bisheriger Betriebszustand: STOP (intern) 
Angeforderter Betriebszustand: ANLAUF (Neustart/Warmstart)
kommendes Ereignis
12:12:05.026  09.07.2008


Zu 2 der CP ist nicht erreichbar
zu 3 der CP ist nicht erreichbar
zu 4 die S7 lief nicht da, da der CP nicht mehr da ist..


----------



## HaDi (19 August 2008)

Ist das Häkchen "Projektierungsdaten in der CPU speichern" gesetzt ?

Wenn ja: CP defekt,

wenn nein: Häkchen setzen, HW-Konfig übersetzen und laden.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## MW (19 August 2008)

Heinz schrieb:


> ..........
> Zu 2 der CP ist nicht erreichbar
> zu 3 der CP ist nicht erreichbar
> zu 4 die S7 lief nicht da, da der CP nicht mehr da ist..


 
Wo sitzt der CP im Rack, am Ende oder zwischendrin ?? 

Es könnte am Rückwandbus-Verbinder liegen, kontrolliere den mal ob der richtig sitzt.


----------



## Heinz (25 August 2008)

Hallo,
der CP sitzt neben der CPU und sorgt z.T. dafür, dass die CPU nicht erreichbar ist. 

Der Haken ist gesetzt um damit die Projektierung in der CPU gespeichert ist.


----------



## HaDi (25 August 2008)

Tja, so richtig neue, tolle Ideen habe ich nicht und ich fürchte -ehrlich gesagt- dass du dich wohl der Hotline geschlagen geben musst.
Trotzdem kurz das, was ich machen würde:
1. wie von MW vorgeschlagen den/die Busverbinder prüfen
2. einen neuen bzw. garantiert funktionierenden CP einbauen
3. den fraglichen CP in eine andere Steuerung einbauen (möglichst nicht in eine wichtige Anlage)
Als Letztes, weil spätestens nach dem zweiten Punkt wird die Anlage wieder laufen, würde ich ein Firmwareupdate machen, nicht weil ich an dessen Erfolg glaube, sondern weil ich das schon lange mal wieder machen wollte.

Grüße von HaDi

[edit]
Eins fällt mir gerade noch ein: Die gemeinsten Fehlersuchen, die ich bisher hatte, führten letztlich zu einem Netzteil, das nicht richtig kaputt war aber doch irgendwie "blöd gemacht" hat.
[/edit]


----------

